# New baby pygerians



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

My pygmy doe kidded with twins on April Fools day. We weren't expecting her to kid till the 4th, but she decided to fool us! She did it all by herself. We came out and found kids already dried, afterbirth already passed, and kids up walking around. :kidblue::kidred: Kids are named Donnie and Venus. Daddy was Nigerian dwarf so we have our first home grown pygerians! 

Mom and babies (girl is in front)









Venus









Donnie

















From today. Venus at top, Donnie at bottom.









I think both babies are blue eyed too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

They are gorgeous. I would love to see a pic of the daddy


----------

